# Riding in the rain - a question...



## Elizabetty (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello 

I'm interested in what waterproof gear (coats/trousers/boots etc) you use for riding.

I'd love to hear what waterproof clothing you'd recommend and why you like that particular product? 

Are there any additional features you would like added to you're favorite gear to make it better?

Any thoughts or advice greatly appreciated - thanks


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

I wear a workman's hi vis bomber style coat - waterproof and visible all in one  
The only thing that winds me up is the phone pocket is still the size for the old bog standard phones not the wider slimmer smart phones


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have my phone in a case so its bulkier in the pocket.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I used to ride in long boots, full length wax and gloves.

Keeps feet, legs and body dry. Also the wax vent opens, and acts as a bit of protection on the horses back. Having dry hands really stops you feeling cold and also stops the reins slipping.

I always wore reflective gear too.

Really miss it


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Long boots, gloves and a Drizabone full length wax coat but I must admit that I really don't like riding in the rain. I wear glasses and can't see a thing if it's pouring with rain so if there were windscreen wipers for specs I'd love some!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Long riding coat

Wellies

Horse wears



If it's not pouring the. Hi viz bomber and waterproof trousers


----------

